# Rustic White Oak



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Sometimes you just have to go with rustic. This is a set of 3 white oak logs I fished out of a ravine last December. It was a lot more work than I had first anticipated but I find it hard to turn down free logs. :yes:

Yesterday we sawed them up at my buddy Greg's place and ended up with some very respectable rustic cuts. Enjoy...


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

More pics


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Yeah BABY!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Oh No...
Not again.

beautious cuts I can't come and see?
It's just unfair, I say,,,," just unfair".


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Well I still think you should come to Milwaukee for a visit. Bring a small trailer and make it worthwhile.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Seems last time I did that I took the passenger seat out of the Mustang GT and loaded the interior with walnut and catalpa.
A interesting road trip when I had to hit the brakes.

You are 1600 miles round trip. Glad your wood source is far away. I now have a F-150 and I'd probably load it full (as I did with walnut/oak/sassafras from Tenn Tim about 2 months ago). 
The wife doesn't understand but she likes her walnut table.


----------



## mountainlake (Aug 26, 2014)

Real nice, any idea what your going to use them for? Those first 2 might make a nice headboard for a bed. Steve


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi Steve. I mostly just sell the lumber so those will end up in someone else's project. I do have a couple of projects I'm doing this winter but not in Oak.


----------

